# Ford's take on what the Knicks should do...



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> *NEW YORK KNICKS*
> Players they might lose: Jermaine Jackson, Bruno Sundov
> 
> Players they might pursue: Kwame Brown (R), Antoine Walker, Stromile Swift, Jerome James, Dan Gadzuric (R)
> ...


-Petey


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

please please just say no to Antoine Walker....I hate that guys game.....

Stro????????? he may have the lowest basketball IQ in the league...


----------



## inapparent (Jul 2, 2003)

Stro has a higher BB IQ than Ford does. While I won't kill myself, I'll be very very sick if we trade Sweetney for Kwame since Sweets is better.


----------



## BigNasty (Nov 10, 2004)

no he's not


----------



## krsticfan325 (May 31, 2005)

Yeah, he definitely is. He's a bruiser in the paint and while he will always be undersized, he could go onto have a Mo Taylor type career, which wouldn't be too bad considering that Maurice was a solid, valuable player in his prime. Sweetney is a keeper right now, and trading him for Kwame, who absolutely sucks, would be stupid.

It seems to me that Kwame was always overrated by scouts. I don't see this so called "untapped potential." What are the nice parts of his game? He can't shoot, he has no ball handling skills, and he's not a force in the paint. He can dunk and he's "athletic" but I've always been really unimpressed by his actual basketball skills. Sweetney at least has passion and a knack for getting rebounds and scoring in the post.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

now if you're willing to gamble on a brown as a project, why not swing for the fences in the draft and go for a blatche or monta ellis with the 30th pick?? if oyu like david lee so much could've grabbed in 21


----------



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

knickstorm Thats the Exact Reason why I Don't think the Knicks would be persuing Kwame Brown that Seriously , Definitly not for Sweetney (Unless we get a 1st back) whome like another Poster Feels is the Better player in the Trade . Since Sweetney as far as i'm concerned is a Much better Basketball player then Kwame , who just has more Basketball talent but does'nt use them . 


Truth you say Swift has the lowest basketball IQ in the NBA , I would contest Kwame . But we can agree to disagree on that one . However you Can't Denie this Stromile Swift has a Better Basketball Game right now & is in a better position to help in a high pressure situation . Think about it even if we suck it up next year playing in NY is a high pressure sittuation . that coupled with the fact that Swift has been on two playoff teams & was'nt kicked off the team in the middle of either . I'll take my Chances with Swift who I feel was a Better player even as the 2 of them entered the NBA .


Antoine Walker would'nt be a bad pick , only if we have a Gureentee that he will play SF . Because I belive Antoine Walker at SF is one of the 3-5 biggest match up Problems at that position should he Switch . 

Since Like I been saying we want to Return to the Knicks at the turn of this past Decade . where we would (Try) to run the Floor with Ward/Childs pushing it , kicking out to a streaking Spree or H20 & Posting them up in a Half Court Set . 

Now If we get Walker to play the 3 & Keep Q at the 2 we would have best Chance at emulating that team Offencivly at least . Since both Walker & Q run the floor & post up well , as welll as score anywhere/way . I say I would take a chane on such a line up . Considering both would be among the Best rebounders at there position as well



Now the Draw back is we would have a Defencive Turnstyle in our backcourt (That is granting Marbury still does'nt play D , even when we cut his playing time down with Nate & JC , so he can stay fresher . Hence not having to play 48 mins & rest on D .) , So I feel a Signing of a Antoine Walker should only coenside with a signing of a Stromile Swift-Dan Gadzuric or god willing Samueal Dalembert . As to give our guards a helping hand on D (Blocks/altered shots) to go along with Frye as for he not to get overwhelmed his rookie season .


So I Guess going by this Report & the Comments I posted in this my Knick roster would probelly look like So



Knicks

Stromile Swift (Sign & Trade Penny/Ariza/pick 6yrs)-Dan Gadzuric (MLE 5 yrs)-Jerome James (LLE 5 yrs)
Channing Frye-Malik Rose-Jerome Williams
Antoine Walker (Sign & Trade Mo Taylor 3yrs)-David Lee-Tim Thomas
Quentin Richardson-Jamal Crawford-Allan Houston
Stephon Marbury-Nate Robinson-Erick Strickland (Vet Min 1yr)


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Quills said:


> Knicks
> 
> Stromile Swift (Sign & Trade Penny/Ariza/pick 6yrs)-Dan Gadzuric (MLE 5 yrs)-Jerome James (LLE 5 yrs)
> Channing Frye-Malik Rose-Jerome Williams
> ...


here are my feeling,and i am torn...stro and kwame are nothing short of busts..super athletic??yes,but busts none the less...

How do you propose we get Stro??Are you saying a sign and trade for 15 million per for 6 years,plus ariza??? Thats a bit much for a bust with hops...And Ariza is our best and only defensive 2/3....

Antoine Walker?? Zeke may like him but I have no idea where and how he fits in..

You wont get Gadzuric for the MLE..I think he was already offered it making him restricted...

Jerome James may be our reality..For the MLE,I would gladly sign him.If he lives up to half his potential and stays out of foul trouble,we are set..

Knicks

Sweetney/frye/lee
TT/ariza/q
james/frye
marbury/nate/jc
q/jc

i am perfectly happy going with that...keeps us from signing unproved plyers to 6 year deals fo major money..

if you want str that badly,give him a 1 year deal


----------



## Knicksfan3 (Jun 23, 2005)

Ugh, please no Antoine and definitely not Stro, I don't want either one of them. Seems like I am the only one left on the "Get Kwame Brown" bandwagon (as long as we don't have to trade Sweetney). I am not high on Jerome James at all, he played well in the playoffs but where was he during the season? If he had any potential or skill then he should have been playing during the season, that has me worried a bit...Overall right now I just pray that we don't make a rushed decision and end up with the wrong deal and the wrong player. Too bad there wasn't a way we could try to get Magloire from the Hornets...


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Knicksfan3 said:


> Ugh, please no Antoine and definitely not Stro, I don't want either one of them. Seems like I am the only one left on the "Get Kwame Brown" bandwagon (as long as we don't have to trade Sweetney). I am not high on Jerome James at all, he played well in the playoffs but where was he during the season? If he had any potential or skill then he should have been playing during the season, that has me worried a bit...Overall right now I just pray that we don't make a rushed decision and end up with the wrong deal and the wrong player. Too bad there wasn't a way we could try to get Magloire from the Hornets...


Antoine is the guy i want no part of....
I still want Kwame,but i came around to your way of thinking..Keep Sweets...
Here is why..KT made life in the lane impossible for Sweets. Since KT had no post game,opposing bigs played Sweets down low and the 4 guarded KT on the perimeter..With Frye hopefully a presence down low,Sweets will be able to overpower most power fowards down low..


----------



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

Would any one do these trades


Penny Hardaway-Trevor Ariza-1st rd Pick 2006 SA-2nd rd pick NY 2007

for

Stromile Swift-James Posey



Maurice Taylor-Mike Sweetney-Jamal Crawford-2006 1st rd NY-2009 1st rd NY-2006 2nd rounder NY

for


Elton Brand-Bobby Simmons(Signed to match the Diffrence)


Tim Thomas-2nd rd pick 2008

for

Doug Christe-Tony Battie-2nd round pick 2006




Knicks Roster After Trades


Channing Frye-Stromile Swift-Tony Battie
Elton Brand-Malik Rose-Jerome Williams
James Posey-Bobby Simmons-David Lee
Quentin Richardson-Doug Christie-Allan Houston
Stephon Marbury-Jamal Crawford-Nate Robinson


Actual if this was the Roster Heading into the Season I would just about Freak since this would give me the 1st time since 2000 a Reason to belive in getting lucky & winning a title .


----------



## Knicksfan3 (Jun 23, 2005)

truth said:


> Antoine is the guy i want no part of....
> I still want Kwame,but i came around to your way of thinking..Keep Sweets...
> Here is why..KT made life in the lane impossible for Sweets. Since KT had no post game,opposing bigs played Sweets down low and the 4 guarded KT on the perimeter..With Frye hopefully a presence down low,Sweets will be able to overpower most power fowards down low..


Yeah Frye should help Sweetney a lot down low. I have all the faith in the world that Sweetney will have a breakout year this year, but we still need a big man to help out. If it isn't Kwame any more, then who can we look at? Jerome James or Stro?? Neither one will be much help, Stro would be a bit better but we probably can't get either one of them, maybe James with the MLE like you had said, but I don't know if I want him. Right now, Zeke is in a bit of a bind, hopefully he thinks everything out before he makes a move.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Knicksfan3 said:


> Yeah Frye should help Sweetney a lot down low. I have all the faith in the world that Sweetney will have a breakout year this year, but we still need a big man to help out. If it isn't Kwame any more, then who can we look at? Jerome James or Stro?? Neither one will be much help, Stro would be a bit better but we probably can't get either one of them, maybe James with the MLE like you had said, but I don't know if I want him. Right now, Zeke is in a bit of a bind, hopefully he thinks everything out before he makes a move.


James with the MLE is the safest bet..wont cost much,dont have to give up sweetney or Ariza and hes good for 20 mpg....

I dont believe we are getting anyone else for JYD ,rose or taylor


----------



## Knicksfan3 (Jun 23, 2005)

truth said:


> James with the MLE is the safest bet..wont cost much,dont have to give up sweetney or Ariza and hes good for 20 mpg....
> 
> I dont believe we are getting anyone else for JYD ,rose or taylor


I can see what you are saying with James being the safest bet. I just don't want to waste the MLE on a guy who just played well in the playoffs so he can get a decent contract with another team and then not play hard. And I agree with your other point, we would practically have to give away those 3 if we didn't want them anymore. Still, if we could somehow get Kwame without giving up a lot....


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Knicksfan3 said:


> I can see what you are saying with James being the safest bet. I just don't want to waste the MLE on a guy who just played well in the playoffs so he can get a decent contract with another team and then not play hard. And I agree with your other point, we would practically have to give away those 3 if we didn't want them anymore. Still, if we could somehow get Kwame without giving up a lot....



Some team is gonna offer kwame 8 mil or so...I cant see the wiz matching..its really crazy,but its gonna happen

I cant see the wiz settling for JYD.They are going to want more..Wouldnt you??

Gadzuric,who has better numbers than kwame,got a qualifying offer from he Bucks..

I dont want to give Ariza up either...If Jerome James comes cheap(which he wont) I would take him..

What would we do with Stro??


----------



## Knicksfan3 (Jun 23, 2005)

truth said:


> Some team is gonna offer kwame 8 mil or so...I cant see the wiz matching..its really crazy,but its gonna happen
> 
> I cant see the wiz settling for JYD.They are going to want more..Wouldnt you??
> 
> ...



Yah i wouldn't give up Ariza either, he looks like he will be a real asset to the Knicks in the next few years. Obviously it looks like everyone believes Kwame is too expensive for us (and i agree, the Wiz will not take JYD, I would think of it as an insult if I ran the Wiz and was offered him). While we feel he is out of range, that doesn't mean Zeke won't pull out the trade if he feels it is necessary. I agree with you on Stro, he would fill in the Center spot but I am not high on him just like you. I am not even worried about Gadzuric. It seems Truth like you are resigned to the fact that we will get Jerome James and that is it...I'm still clinging to some hope that something else happens but you are swaying my hopes a bit.


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

looking at kwame's history to me it seems to be the same effect i feel sweetney is having, not enough shots. last year in the 03-04 season he shot 48% and had his best season because he got more FGA. 

IMO he still has potential and at 6'11 and only 23 years old I think he can pull a jermaine o'neal with us. A new look abd augirre teaching him will do him wonders....


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

NYKBaller said:


> looking at kwame's history to me it seems to be the same effect i feel sweetney is having, not enough shots. last year in the 03-04 season he shot 48% and had his best season because he got more FGA.
> 
> IMO he still has potential and at 6'11 and only 23 years old I think he can pull a jermaine o'neal with us. A new look abd augirre teaching him will do him wonders....


dont forget it took JO 6 years to really break out and he did it under the coaching of ..............ZEKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

